# Retiring



## sue1959 (Apr 19, 2008)

My husband is 59 retired from the RAF and BAE ,I'm 49 and we have a daughter of 13. We've mentioned moving to Canada quite o few times. My husband was at Goosebay for a year and really enjoyed the experience, We wouldn't be thinking of anywhere as remote but as a family have holidayed in Ontario twice and loved the area. We breed horses at the minute and that could be a possibility as an income or an RV park. What type of visa would we apply for? My husband is retired and gets a pension. Thanks for any help.


----------

